# Airbag Reset Crash Data



## Vitor Silva (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi!
I have vag-com software (version 4) and interface serial - OBD II.
My car has an airbag controller 6Q0-909-605-A. The instructions manual of this software says that if the airbag module is this, they don't give me any guarantees. They say that the problem is a bug into the firmware of the controller module itself. What can I do to clear crash data?
Does anyone can help me please...
Thanks in advance for everyone and best regards,
Vitor Silva


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Vitor Silva)*

Neither VAG-COM nor the dealer tools can clear crash data in airbag controllers. You *NEED* to replace the controller if the airbags have deployed.


----------



## PDIMASTER (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data ([email protected])*

There is a piece of software available that WILL delete the crash data, and make the light go out. But I doubt the controller will ever set the bags off if you have an accident.
See http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...=WDVW
I have bought mileage software from this guy. and it did work. Thats all I can say.
Tony


----------



## vanillabadboy (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Vitor Silva)*

crash data can not be erased. you must buy a new airbag module, including color code, and it must be coded correctly to the equiptment in the car. take your old one out and order the same part #. any other way is futile.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (vanillabadboy)*

Has anyone tried the airbag reseter for sale on eBay by easy51688?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Peter Badore)*

What part of "replace the module" did you not understand? Resetting crash data is not an option. The manufacturer specifications clearly say that you have to replace it, US law says that if you do not obey the manufacturer specifications you'll be fully responsible for any damage personally. We highly recommend NOT to use such reset tools. Besides that, especially the older airbag control modules tend to have other software glitches which do not get resolved when resetting them. A new one ordered from the factory though will come with the latest software and therefor be a much better choice. Don't be a cheapskate here, safety is something where you shouldn't play a risky game.


_Modified by Theresias at 12:01 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Theresias)*

Erasing the so called "non erasable" VW and Audi "crash data recoded" has become pervasive.
I am trying to understand how to detect the erased modules and how the modules will work
or not work again in subsequent crashes. Also, there are both Porsche and BMW airbag control modules that permit multiple firings of airbags so the concept in not unknown to airbag designers and engineers.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Peter Badore)*

You are mixing things up here. If you look at the manufacturer specifications you would know that VW/Audi also support multiple firings depending on airbag control module generation as well as angle and intensity of the impact. Re-using modules per manufacturer specifications does not require erasing any crash data, as well as non-erasable means by customer service/dealership means/tools.
Sadly there is no way to detect such erasing as far as we know, but that doesn't mean the manufacturers can't detect it. However, we have seen a couple of incidents which are the reason why we highly recommend not doing this. We have seen airbags going off when installing reset modules, we have seen reset modules become faulty again shortly after resetting. Nobody will give you any sort of guarantee that the systems will work the same as prior to resetting.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Theresias)*

Who is the "we" in your last post? Are you a VAG employee?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Peter Badore)*

We = Ross-Tech


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (PDIMASTER)*

Does anyone know when VW airbag controllers designs changed to permit deletion of the "crash data recorded" message with ordinary scan tools like VAG-COM ? I just did it on a 2000 Passat
with only a driver's seat airbag deployment. But it certainly ripped a nice black leather seat back trim cover.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Peter Badore)*

Did you actually read what we wrote a year ago and also looked what the factory repair manual says? Your querstion has already been answered.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Theresias)*

Would you explain yourself please?


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Peter Badore)*

Inspite the posting above there are some VW airbag control modules that permit crash data to
be deleted using Ross Tech's Vag-Com.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Reset Crash Data (Peter Badore)*

Whatever your source was, neither VCDS nor the factory tool delete crash data. The reason why I explicitly referred you to the factory repair manual was that some modules do support being reused after a crash but that doesn't require deleting crash data so that will still be there even after clearing fault codes.


----------

